
Show HN: UI Sources – Curated interaction design patterns - abhinavc
https://uisources.com
======
abhinavc
Hello HN! I’m a UI/UX designer and I often find myself installing new apps to
check out the design and how they do certain product flows. I then take a
bunch of screenshots for future reference. Over time I found screenshots
limiting because:

* With static screens, it's hard to visualize full product flows

* The best apps use animations and microinteractions in interesting ways that screenshots just can't capture

* They would get lost in my camera roll and were hard to find when I needed them

To solve this, I've curated over 200+ interactions and have another 100+ apps
lined up that I'll be adding over the next couple weeks. You can browse by
pattern (Onboarding, Inviting friends, Ask permissions etc.) or by App. I've
added basic search functionality if you're looking for something specific that
isn't tagged.

Looking for feedback on:

* If you're a developer, designer, PM, entrepreneur: Does this help your research process?

* What can I add to the site / change about it to make it better for your use case?

Thanks!

